# how to record from camcorder to vcr casette



## Perseus (Jan 29, 2006)

I did once a long time ago -- but now I can't figure it out. I have a SONY camcorder, and I want to record video I made on it to a VCR cassette tape. My TV only has one set of the RWY plugs. My VCR has an IN and an OUT set. No m atter which combination I use, the video from my camcorder wont record onto the cassette. What to do??


----------



## mdnky (Jan 29, 2006)

Should be as simple as connecting the Cam to the VCR in ports and playing the Cam while recording on the VCR.  What brand VCR do you have?  The Sony VCR I have has to be set to L1 or L2 (channel), depending on what ports you're using.  That might be why nothing is working for you...check your VCR and flip though the channels and/or input modes (if it has them).


----------



## Perseus (Jan 30, 2006)

Its an old model -- it has a TV / CATV switch, and a CH 3 CH 4 switch, and cable plugs (for TV) -- IN and OUT. Plus IN and OUT for RWY.

I have tried plugging the cam to the IN slots on the VCR and the VCR out to the TV. I have tried various other combinations.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 31, 2006)

Are you sure the playback on the Cam is functioning?  

If that's not an issue, then do you have a remote (an original hopefully) for the VCR?  Mine has to be set to the "input channels" via either the remote or the channel buttons on the VCR (not the one on the back that selects CH 3/4 output for the TV, the ones on front that control what TV channel is passed through the VCR).  The common "historical" [feels weird to say that ] TV/VCR setup used the VCR (the antenna/cable was plugged into the back of the VCR's "Ant In" or "Vid In" port) to control what channel you viewed on the TV; and you always left the TV on either CH3 or CH4 (whatever setting corresponded to the selector on back of the VCR).

Try cycling through the VCR's channels and see if you can find something that says "input" or some other funky designation (mine says "L1" and "L2").

Ex:  L1, L2, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10...19...28...etc.


----------

